# Please list your Favorite LED Flashlights



## S4MadMan (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm a newbie here and am just wondering what are your favorite LED flashlights.

Three categories:

1) Large ("D" battery size)

2) Portable Handheld (Inova X5 size)

3) Microlight (Keychain size)

Thanks!


----------



## Saaby (Jan 12, 2003)

1: Maxabeam
2: Arc LS or maybe McLux
3: Arc AAA


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 12, 2003)

Don't have a Biggy. Looking to grab 3C and 4AA Streamlight LED lights which could be the Big and Handheld compact sizes.

My Current fav handheld is my Madmax, RamSwitch, GlassLense 2AA M!ini M*g. Runner up PT Attitude.

My ABSOLUTE Fav small LED light is my ARC AAA!!! Inova ML and the ilk just don't move me.


----------



## yclo (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by Saaby:
> *1: Maxabeam
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">See topic.


----------



## Saaby (Jan 12, 2003)

Shhhhhh...we all know that at the heart of the Maxabeam is a 100W Luxeon





Er...lets make it the Inretech super 6 then.


----------



## Tomas (Jan 12, 2003)

I don't yet have a "BIG" LED light - none of them meet what I want.

Here's my current top three in order of preference:

1) Arc AAA
2) Dopalec (Dorcy / Opalec conversion)
3) *ini*ag / BB400 conversion


----------



## Darell (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey. You asked. What did you want me to do? Lie?


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 12, 2003)

Mines would be:

1) my Lambda Cyclops SE
2) LGI
3) ARC AAA 

ZEPH


----------



## PocketLights.com (Jan 12, 2003)

My favorite LED flashlights are:

Unlimited: CMG Reactor 3 

Pocket: Arc AAA and Arc LSL 

Keychain: Translucent Inova Microlight and Photon Microlight II


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 12, 2003)

1. 3D Mag with 5W LS conversion by Elektrolumens

2. McLux if available. E2E with KL3 but $$$

3. Photon III white


----------



## S4MadMan (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by Saaby:
> *1: Maxabeam
> 2: Arc LS or maybe McLux
> 3: Arc AAA*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Links/reviews on the Maxabeam and McLux? Thanks.


----------



## S4MadMan (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by PocketLights.com:
> *My favorite LED flashlights are:
> 
> Unlimited: CMG Reactor 3
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Thanks! Checking them out now...


----------



## Darell (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by S4MadMan:
> *Links/reviews on the ... McLux? Thanks.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Well, I cheated a bit of course... but still didn't lie mind you. The McLux doesn't exactly exist quite yet. See it here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=001056


----------



## PJD (Jan 12, 2003)

My favorites are:

A)Large (C or D cell)...have none (yet...)

B)Med: Arc LS

C)Keychain: Arc AAA Turq EV

PJD


----------



## LLLean (Jan 12, 2003)

1) ?
2) Arc-LSH-Premium
3) Photon II


----------



## ikendu (Jan 13, 2003)

1. Favorite flashlight period...PT Attitude -95% of uses
2. Favorite keychain light...Photon III (white)
3. Favorite light for camping...Infinity Ultra -wife's favorite
4. Favorite long lasting...Infinity Blue-Green
5. Brightest LED I own...BadBoy 400, but still use Attitude more.

Other lights I own, but sit on the shelf...
ARC AAA (nice light, I just have other favorites)
Photon II red (same comment)

I use a flashlight this time of year almost daily as it is quite common for my wife, myself and my dog to take a walk in the dark on an empty country road. I always take two lights; Attitude for primary and the UK 4AA AS2 incandescent to spot light items of interest. Since I use an incandescent when I want something REALLY BRIGHT, my favorite LEDs are not especially bright; just bright enough.


----------



## JJHitt (Jan 13, 2003)

1) Biggest Honking Light I have: a Dorcy Cool Blue.
(Not what was intended for this catagory, but it is the only things bigger are my lanterns and the Nightstar shake light).

2) Xray (EDC)
3) FreeLight (also EDC)

(Not listed as a catagory: nightstand ... there I use a green or blue PAL Survival.)

It's interesting to note that not too may of us have C or D size lights. The next question ought to be 'Why not?' Cost? Size?

(For me the answer is cost. I'd probably pay 30 USD for a C cell light, but 50 is more than I'm yet willing to part with.)


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by S4MadMan:
> *I'm a newbie here and am just wondering what are your favorite LED flashlights.
> 
> Three categories:
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I don't think you are going to get much input for "Larger" type flashlights because for most people on this board you can get Faglite D output from much more size efficient packages.

That being said:
1) Streamlight ProPolymer LED 3C for long lasting light source.
2) Expensive and more light: Arc LS, SureFire E2E/KL1 combo, CMG Reactor on Lithium AAs.
2) Cheaper and less light: Arc AAA (LE), and CMG Infinity Ultra.
3) Photon II Microlight.


----------



## Roy (Jan 13, 2003)

Here is my list of those that I own:

1. Lightwave 4000 (3xD cell and 10 leds)
2. Madmax modded Minimag with a Kroll tailcap switch, untill my UBH arrives.
3. ARC AAA LE


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2003)

As more of us have said, no "biggie"...




For portable, my Lambda Illuminator,(untill I get a McLux...(I hope...



)
Pocket carry: Arc AAA LE


----------



## Entropy (Jan 13, 2003)

1) None yet... One of the numerous 2D Mags in my house is gonna eat BadBoy-driven 5W cyan goodness in the next few months though.

2) MM with a BB400 and McFlood optics (EDC in a belt holster)

3) I liked the Inova MicroLights, just because they were bright and dirt cheap from Botach. Too small not to lose, though. My MM is more convenient and much harder to lose track of so I won't be replacing the three Inovas I've lost.


----------



## Owen (Jan 13, 2003)

1. Streamlight 4AA7LED (that's as big as I'm going for a LED light)
2. SF E2e/KL1
3. Photon II


----------



## Lurker (Jan 13, 2003)

1. Don't have
2. Opalec NewBeam (amazing how handy it is)
3. Photon 3 (white for keychain, red for midnight wandering)


----------



## Mike (Jan 13, 2003)

2) CMG Reactor 3
3) Tie between Arc AAA and CMG Infinity Ultra

Notice I just started a CPF special for the Reactor 3 of $29 + $4 shipping! Here's the discussion link.


----------



## SFR (Jan 13, 2003)

My largest to smallest LED lights:

Opalec Newbeam in Minimag
Arc LS-123
Arc AAA

My favorite is the Arc LS.


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 13, 2003)

1) Large: ElectroLumens 2D/3C converted to 1W white Luxeon Star. 

2) Medium: E2 + Kl1, or sLS, depending on my mood.(I EDC one or the other).
EternaLight Elite Xray runs a close second behind the 2 primary ones. My LI also gets quite a bit of use. Lots of nice lights in this class, of course.

3)Small/Keychain. Is there really anything else???




An Arc AAA LE, oF course. Carried around my neck on a nylon string. I only take it off when I shower, but I put it where I can easily grab it if the power goes out.


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 13, 2003)

Three categories:

1) Large ("D" battery size)
Streamlight 3-C, 10 LED

2) Portable Handheld (Inova X5 size)
Mr. Bulk's LGI

3) Microlight (Keychain size)
ARC AAA


----------



## FalconFX (Jan 13, 2003)

Favorite LED... hmm... oh well, here goes:

1) Large LED:
*QuadLux* _by ElektroLumens_

2) Portable small LED:
*BB500* _by dat2zip_

3) Microlight style:
*Arc AAA LE*


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 13, 2003)

1)5w rb 5d *ag mod (konkerlux)
2)brinkmann 3aa mod (jimbolux)
3)arc aaa (arc aaa...)

these aren't neccessarily my favorites in each catagory (ok, well the aaa is), but it is of the ones i have.


----------



## franken2 (Jan 13, 2003)

I didn't notice any inretech products in the #2 category. maybe i need the opalec?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 13, 2003)

1) Wayne Johnson`s 5D M*g 5W cyan mod

2) Arc LS`s (white and colored LED`s)

3) Arc AAA (LE and colored LED`s)


----------



## snuffy (Jan 13, 2003)

1) awaiting a Blaster II





2) BB500 in a MM or Inretech in a MM with Lithiums

3) Arc AAA


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Jan 13, 2003)

1: Lightwave 4000

2: White Arc LS 2nd LS1/rev1 (my EDC w/TSP-123). CMG Reactor w/2 Lithium AAs when longer runtime needed.

3: Infinity Ultra (I don't have any AAA or button cell lights) No keychain carry of lights either.

4: Petzl Zoom w/single LED bulb and 3AA adapter as favorite headlamp. Arc LS headlamp mod comes in 2nd, and PT Solo w/Matrix module as 3rd.


----------



## dangee (Jan 13, 2003)

1. brinkmann nexstar "c" cell with a badboy 400
2. MM with a badboy 400
3. arc aaa le


----------



## S4MadMan (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, lots of differences but Arc seems to be a favorite.

Thanks and keep them coming!


----------



## Brotherscrim (Jan 14, 2003)

1) Luxeon: my 5W Cyan 5D *agli* conversion by Elektrolumens

5mm: Lightwave 4000

2) Luxeon: 2aa *ni*ag with a BadBoy 400 & NX05 optics

5mm: Inova X5T

3) Luxeon: Just kidding!

5mm: CMG Infinity Ultra


----------



## webley445 (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't own any in D size, but I do have a 2D light I converted to led [runs on 4AAA]

http://www.geocities.com/webley445/5.html

in handheld I like my Attitude and Impact, I have a Reactor, but it is not a good working model so I am a bit biased against it [until I get a good one], also have a LW 2000 that I really appreciate.

micro? love my Ultra [on liths], Photon 2, Arc AAA


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Jan 16, 2003)

1) Elektrolumens 5W 4D/5C Cyan 5W Luxeon (Someone please name this torch by a nice short snappy name!)

2. EMPOWERTORCH BT2 Cyan (My EDc) ...not that I'm biased...!

3, LED Club blue keychain torch... brightest for size!


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 16, 2003)

This may help some -

cpf - 2002 Lummies: Winner's and their Comments 

(1) None 
(the whole point of LEDs for me is the long runtimes on very few/small cells) 
- for a really bright (eye-burner) light I'd go incandescent - and even then it's small - like the Streamlight Scorpion 
or on a budget, one of those cheapo $4 RayoVac 6V Value Bright or Sportsman Lanterns

(2) CMG Ultra-G (EDC - single AA cell now has NSN number: NSN 6230-01503-9513)

(3) Photon 1 yellow (EDC - 120 hours claimed battery life - mine's over 4 years old - have Photon II yellow waiting to replace it for the last 3 years)


----------



## coolguy (Jan 16, 2003)

1)Lightwave 3000 (Love the run-time)
2)Arc-LS (2AA Pack) (Love the brightness)
3)ArcAAA LE (Love the super-portability and using as a "candle"

These aren't necessarily my favorites but, they are of the ones I own.


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 20, 2003)

1) Lightwave 4000
2) ARC LSH-P when I need lots of light, or Externalight Xray Elite for varity
3) PT Pulsar II

and when I am out at night in my kayak
Greatland Rescue Laser Flare AA

Tom


----------



## LongThrow (Jan 22, 2003)

Hmmmmmm,
Big: Pondering 5W LS with Elektrolumens optics and regulation (coming eventually)
Medium: Mini-LGI and BB500
Smaller: Batonlite
Keychain: Hope to get a single AA LS


----------



## cave dave (Jan 23, 2003)

Bigist thing I have is Streamlight 7LED, but I just use a Lambda Illuminator if I want alot of LED light.

Med: Tie between Opalec and Lambda Illuminator

Small: Infinity Ultra or Opalec in a PT Blast

Smallest: ARC AAA but still sometimes use a photon2


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Jan 26, 2003)

I see that our choices reflect our different preferences in batteries and lighting needs.


----------



## TrevorNasko (Jan 26, 2003)

Big led: M6 Magnumlight!
med led: G2z combatlight
small: Arc LS
really small: Arc CPF

sortakindabutstillLED: GREENIE!!!


----------



## ledfanfromjuno (Jan 26, 2003)

Large llghts that are my favorite:
1. elektrolumen's cyan 5 watt lambertian fully focusable garrity 6AA mod with 2 new 3AA to D elektrolumens series AA battery holders to power it.

2. lambda's white 5 watt megacyclops fully focusalbe maglite mod with 2 new 3AAtoD elektrolumens series AA battery holders to power it.

3. elektrolumen's new blaster 2 in white 1watt luxeon star for long run time with resistor for protection of emitter and 3 new 3AAtoD elektrolumen's PARALLEL battery holders to get near D cell capacity from quick to charge AA nimh 2000 mah powerex maha batteries.

Favorite medium easy to carry flashlight:

1. Madmax with a TRUE CYAN luxeon star, have to email wayne to check if his current batch is true cyan or green because green stinks. I turn the power knob adjustment down so I get 4 hours runtime with 2AA 1850 mah kodak nimh batteries. It produces a lot of light even with this long runtime. I use the brinkman legend 2AA flashlight in pewter because the pewter head acts like a reflector and gives more light compared to other colored flashlights. I also epoxy the head at the tightest focus so noone can accidentally crank the head and crush the emitter with the collimator if the collimator shifts off center within the head which has already happened to me once with the minimag. I also cover all the holes inside the tailcap switch with epoxy except for the hole the spring is sitting in which I fill with GE silicone II caulk from home depot. I can't use epoxy on the spring's hole or the spring will act like a nail and dent the batteries which has also already happened to me.

2. Madmax in white if true cyan is not available. It doesn't produce as much light at a 4 hour runtime setting even though the color white is better.

My favorite keychain lights:

This is really hard for me because I don't like dim lights and none of these are bright enough for me. However I will say that they are constructed well and in the case of the arc very well. They are very pretty like jewelry. I just am spoiled by the luxeon output.

1. Arc AAA in white either regular or the le.
2. infinity ultra in white. I only don't like the fact that almost all the ultra's led bulbs are glued into the head crooked so the beam shoots way off center.


----------



## StevieRay (Jan 26, 2003)

> I also cover all the holes inside the tailcap switch with epoxy except for the hole the spring is sitting in which I fill with GE silicone II caulk from home depot


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Please explain why this is done.

Thanks


----------



## avusblue (Jan 26, 2003)

Hopefully it'll be my newly ordered McLux.


----------



## evan9162 (Jan 26, 2003)

Big: My Mag 3D that I modded into a Cyclops clone (I got the Mag specifically to mod, only lit it once with the original bulb)





Med: My Dorcy 2AA modded with a Q2H luxeon and 3 2/3AAs (always in my coat pocket)
Small: Arc-AAA (on the keychain)

-Darin


----------



## Bad Influence (Jan 26, 2003)

My selection is limited, but my fav right now is the Opalec. Roughneck Mag body, bulletproof LED module, flat regulated, small enough for EDC, and works marvelously w/ NiMH.

I have an Arc AAA Turq on backorder though, and I have a good feeling about it.

Unfortunately, I have no LS lights to try out so......


----------



## ledfanfromjuno (Jan 27, 2003)

Stevie ray,
The reason why I coverred the holes in the tailcap switch in the brinkman legend is because it leaked. I put anticorrosion oil in my flashlights that are electronics safe and designed to protect aircraft metal for up to 2 years. I use acf50 and corrosionX aviation by learchem and corrosionX respectively. I noticed that the oil oozed out of the tailcap freely and therefore I assumed that the tailcap is worthless as far as water resistance is concerned. The tailcap is the true weak link in the flashlight as far as water resistance is concerned.

The minimag tailswitches are even worse. I disassembled the ram tailcap switch from www.outpost.com. The only thing keeping water out is the green wax they dripped over the spring contact. However, they left holes in the green wax in my ram switch so I had to cover this with epoxy to to keep the water out. I also had to put conductive epoxy on the inside of this switch to make better contact between the inner switch tab metal and the switch's housing wall. The kroll plastic tailcap switch is waterproof. However, the rubber keeps spinning on the switch body making it hard for me when it comes to closing and openning the flashlight. I tried glueing the rubber to the plastic innards but now the rubber doesn't screw into the minimag easily.

THe easiest solution for me was to scrap the minimags for the brinkman legend and to try and weatherproof the legends tailswitch. The only weak point in my legend is the silicone plug in the tailcap's spring.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 28, 2003)

1) Lightwave 3000

2) Arc LS

3) Arc AAA LE


----------



## doubleganger (Jan 28, 2003)

Of lights I can slip in a pocket, for a balance of brightness, runtime, size & weight and economy the reactor 3 on rested nimh batteries gets my vote. It fits in a pocket pretty well, I stopped my run time test at 5 hours and it was still nearly as bright as the 2AA lithium lights started. It's not so expensive or rare that I would be heartbroken if something happened to it. Cheap to run on nimhs. A lot of people seem to not like this light so maybe I just got a good one.

For more brightness but less runtime I'd pick the LGI.


----------



## Whistler (Jan 28, 2003)

KL1 (E1e/E2e)
ARC LS
ARC AAA LE
Lupine X-treme beam
KL2 (M3)
Alpha1

ehh, this is getting too long



, I think I should stop now



, this is my 'must have' LED selection


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

Ha Fluiter



,
Geen McLux? ...


----------



## Inverse Square (Jan 28, 2003)

For me it's:

1) Nothing here ...yet. Maybe someday a 5W Elektrolumens?!
2) LGI! Used to be my InReTech but the Luxeon is greenish.




3) Qualified: At Home; CMG Ultra-G. At work; ARC AAA white.


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 29, 2003)

I now have to change my big light choice.

I just received a TigerLight. It is now my favorite big light. I still like the LightWave 4000, but the light from it can not compare to the TigerLight.

Tom


----------

